# 8" Rockwell/Delta Table saw?



## coffeehound (Oct 12, 2014)

There's a nice looking 8" cast iron table saw for 150$ on Craig's list out where I live, and I'm wondering if it's worth getting. I'm used to a 10", so I don't really know the pros and cons of an 8", or how easy/worthwhile it would be to change out the arbor or the whole motor for a 10" system. But 150$ for a good cast iron table saw seems like a pretty good deal to me!

Any input would be appreciated!
http://skagit.craigslist.org/tls/4716882216.html


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Not a bad looking saw at first glance, but honestly id pass just because its an 8 inch saw. Ignoring the decreased cut depth and other issues, have you ever tried to find an 8 inch blade? Barring online or very, very well stocked woodworking stores, they arent very common. I dont think ive even ever seen one in the flesh. 

All that said, id take a look at the saw. Could just be me, but that looks like a 10 inch blade mounted in it, and im near positive that the blade hanging on the front it a 10 inch. One last thing of note, i personally have never seen a cabinet saw with an 8 inch blade. 

If its a 10 inch, get it. Looks like a solid unit, provided that the motor works and is actually 1 1/2 as promised. If it turns out to be an 8 inch, the saw itself looks pretty solid. If you can live with the limitations of the blade, it may not be a bad deal, but personally id pass on it and look for an older craftsman contractor.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Maybe I have been living under a rock. It seems to me I have seen 8-inch blades at HD. They made millions of them, so 8-inch blades should be available. The blade that has become hard to come by are the 9-inch variety. With that said I think an 8-inch saw still has a place in the shop. I doubt that we spend a lot of time with a blade stuck all the way out. Years ago 8-inch saw could be found everywhere doing most of the home shop work.

In my opinion, if the saw is in decent shape I would consider it. Oh, the arbor is the same diameter as the 10 inch (5/8"), what is different is the washers on the arbor. They are smaller and allow for a maximum depth of cut. I can't remember what the depth is off hand, but an 8-inch saw is not a piece of junk and can do some decent work.

Paul


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

Coffee Hound. Sorry you missed the Pete's Cabinet Shop auction in Everett yesterday. A couple of powermatic 66s went for pretty cheap (<300). Would have been the perfect way to get a cabinet saw.

I'd pass on an 8". It's pretty limited and blade selection is too. Though, epic may be right and the owner deranged... Stranger things have happened! 10" TSs sell on CL a lot. I just sold a 10" craftsman contractor style for $100. I see them come up in that range all the time on CL.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

if you use a sled, you might start to miss the depth of a 10" blade. maybe.

not much to look at, pretty beat up, not that its a huge issue I guess... 

it is right tilt, never used one, but I know thats a quick veto for many.

Im of the mind to avoid tools that may not live up to the full demands of that tool. You only get 1 table saw, dont regret the choice every time you turn it on. Personally I avoid bringing such potential tools into my workspace to begin with, that saw is sounding a warning siren to me.


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> Coffee Hound. Sorry you missed the Pete's Cabinet Shop auction in Everett yesterday. A couple of powermatic 66s went for pretty cheap (<300). Would have been the perfect way to get a cabinet saw.
> 
> I'd pass on an 8". It's pretty limited and blade selection is too. Though, epic may be right and the owner deranged... Stranger things have happened! 10" TSs sell on CL a lot. I just sold a 10" craftsman contractor style for $100. I see them come up in that range all the time on CL.


I have a Powermatic 66 and for less than $300 they are a steal, keep looking for something like these cabinet saws they are a bargain right now.

Jack


----------



## coffeehound (Oct 12, 2014)

So the Delta I was looking at had already sold, but I did find a nice Delta Unisaw for 500$. Flying solo, so I had to take it apart to get it off the bed of my pickup (knew it would be heavy, but geez) but I'm happy. Doesn't have a miter, and I'm planning on replacing the fence, but I'm happy with it!









Picture is a sample... I'll post a pic of the one I picked up once I set up an account with one of those sites, but this looks exactly like mine, save the on switch.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Good looking saw, you should be pleased with it.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Now you can't beat a Unisaw. BTW, you are better off with an after market miter gage, so really no great loss.

Paul


----------



## coffeehound (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm looking at Woodhaven's 17 3/4" http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846 miter gauge (table depth is 27" - do I really need the 23 3/4" model?), and I like the extruded aluminum fence, so I may get one of those to attach to it, also.

Know of any other good ones?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

Take a look at the Incra miter gauges. I have the older 1000 and it's pretty nice. The 1000HD can be had for less than the Woodhaven.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I also have an older INCRA 1000, it was the best thing I did by far. 

Paul


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

It looks like the previous owner took care the saw very well. Great saw.


----------



## pv74 (Oct 30, 2014)

I rebuilt one for a friend of mine. They are a great small saw, well made and accurate. The 4" home craft jointer from the same time period is very good as well. Forrest makes excellent blades for that saw.

That said, it's great for smaller projects, but if you have the space, I would go with something bigger.


----------

